# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > DM Help AAA: The Night Before Wintermas, A Holiday One-Shot fully prepped and ready to go!

## Advent

I hope everyone is having a Fantastic December! With the Holidays in full swing, I wanted to give everyone here a present, by doing all the prep work for a fantastic Holiday One-Shot for you! Then in turn, you can gift that experience to your players! And what better gift is there for players who have been so good, than an opportunity to let lose and be evil for a change! Yes that's right, The Night before Wintermas is specifically designed for Level 5 Evil/Neutral aligned players.

Thanks to the creative mind of jmanc, you'll bring your players to The Town of Frosthold and join a morally bankrupt Toy and Tabacco company to put an end to Santa's charitable operations by Infiltrating his workshop and dealing with the problem for good!

Experience holiday music to fit every scene, face your favorite Christmas Characters...in a battle to the death! Earn unique magic items to help you take on the fat man and live vicariously through your newly evil characters. This is a One-Shot you wont want to miss!

*Without further ado:*
Google Docs Notes for The Night Before Wintermas: DM NotesGoogle Docs Notes for The Town of Frosthold: DM NotesLink to: The Night Before Wintermas PDFLink to: The Night Before Wintermas PlaylistLink to: The AAA Collection
*Included in The AAA Collection is:*
A word document with all my notes including links to music tracks for ambiance and fightsSpecial PDFs for all the encounters. This includes all the enemies stat blocks organized neatly along with an initiative tracker and a spot to mark HP.Custom Chase Encounter TableCustom Maps for Santa's GrottoCustom Boss Fight MusicHandouts for the Scrolls of Haste and Invisibility
*Index:*

*Other One Shots and Modules:*
A Wild Sheep Chase - Click HereDeath House - Click HereWolves of Welton - Click HereThe Tavern at Death's Door - Click HereThe Lost Mine of Phandelver - Click HereShadow of The Broodmother - Click Here L'Arsène's Ludicrous Larceny - Click Here
I hope this helps! If you have any advice how I can improve this further please let me know either here or leave a comment on the google doc itself! If you'd like to support me, receive exclusive content, shape future releases, and get content early feel free to check out my Patreon!

Cheers,
Advent

----------

